# دورة كبير مراجعين 18001



## mohamed lashin (8 مارس 2009)

تم قبول ملف واحد ورفض إثنين ولا أعلم لماذا

*DQSOHSAS 18001_1.ppt*:
ملف خاطئ 
*DQSOHSAS I8001_2.ppt*:
ملف خاطئ


----------



## sayed00 (8 مارس 2009)

محمد
ارفعهم على اى موقع و ريح نفسك


----------

